# Extreme Sportmanship! Runner carries opponent 1/2 mile to help.



## MA-Caver (Sep 22, 2011)

Always good to read about stuff like this. 


> Thu Sep 22 09:13am EDT
> 
> [h=2]Runner carries injured foe half mile to help in middle of race[/h]        By      Jonathan Wall
> 
> ...



Yet I don't think the use of the word "foe" to describe his opponent is a good one. I mean, when I hear the word "foe" I think of enemy, antagonist, aggressor, someone to fight. These guys were just racing against each other and not even aggressively either. 

Either way, Josh Ripley did a noble thing and a sportmanship like thing. All others passed the injured guy by. Kudos to Josh.


----------

